# miter saw dust catcher



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

this week's e-tip fom shopnotes looked interesting for those with miter saw or RAS stationary set ups so i thought i'd post a link here:

http://www.woodsmithtips.com/2012/07/19/miter-saw-dust-catcher/

to those who have already seen this, please pardon my redundancy.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Needs a linkage attached from the back of the saw to the sliding dust port so it slides over when you miter the saw. Or do it the simple way and move it with your hand lol


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

I built something similar for my miter saw and it works fairly well. But don't throw away your broom just yet . . .


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Only Just Me…....... I like that idea of a linkage… I have a sliding miter saw and could attach the back of that slider to the part of the hood that slides. I need to think on that.


----------



## AndyDuframe (Jul 27, 2008)

I've never had much luck catching dust from a miter saw. That's why I use mine in the garage-close to an open door.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the same problem of trying to capture the dust. The little connection for a hose doesn;t do much. The chips fly backward and to each side of the saw. Need something like a peach basket to catch it!


----------

